
Video game about a cat exploring Kowloon Walled City - simonebrunozzi
http://hk-devblog.com/2015/10/24/its-alive-2/
======
dTal
This is so cool! A cat-based MMPORG would be awesome, if you designed the game
mechanics to mirror real cat sociology (scent marking etc).

I have often felt we needed more video games with animal or otherwise non-
human protagonists. Perhaps "goat simulator" was the start of something.

Aside: how come there's never been a Star Wars video game where you play as
R2D2 and hack stuff?

